# Western Digital 500GB Caviar Green Review



## de.das.dude (Oct 6, 2010)

With the whole world going green, Western Digital has offered Eco-conscious users an
alternative with the Cavier Green hard drives.

Western Digital claims that this green series of hard drives use lesser power. Also they 
are supposed to run cooler. This is done, in my opinion, to remove he excess power usage due to hard drive coolers.


















*The Packaging:-*
There is nothing different from ny other drive on the market. This comes in a silver 
conductive bag with a sachet of silicon gel in it, for keeping static electricity and 
moisture at bay.


Now, lets get to business. The part where it matters.


*The Benchmarking Tools Used:-
ATTO
PCMark Vantage x64
HD Tune Pro
Everest Disk Benchmark.*



*Test System Setup*





*Hard Disk Specifications*






*ATTO Benchmark Results*




*More is Better*

*HD Tune Benchmark Results*
*Read Benchmark:-*




The curve is sloping downward.. this is mainly due to the fact that read speed is fastest at the centre and slow at the ends.

*File Benchmark:-*




This benchmark is performed by writing and reading files to a disk.
The read speed is quite high at latter ends is quite good. It is normal for the write speed to lag.


*Health Info:-*






*Everest Disk Benchmark:-*

*Read suite:-*




Begin stands for areas closer to the centre,
End stands for ends closer to the ends of the disk
Middle is for anything in-between.

*Linear Read*




The results are astounding.


*Summary and Conclusion*


With an average write speed of 70 MB/s this hard disk is pretty neat.




Temperatures at Idle is just 36C with an ambient of 30C is really prooving the point of being a ECO and COOL drive.


*Pros:-
Price is just 37.89USD, (inclusive of all taxes)
Speed is more than enough for simple storage and acceptable for some gaming.

Cons:-
during copying, the speed goes down and down and down...*



hope you enjoyed this review. and that it was helpful.

review also present on techenclave and techarena.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 10, 2010)

pretty good review need a pic of the hdd though!


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 10, 2010)

Ditch the rusty platter drive and grab a SSD bro! No heat and way less watts to run the dam thing+ way faster 

Nice review though!


----------

